# Filter problem



## perman666 (Apr 29, 2014)

Is there any filter for membrane filtration
that can deal with hot (60celsius) HCL ?

I tryed with CA, MCE but it is not good, hot HCL destroyes filter.

I am refining palladium and must be filtered hot.

Suggestions?


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 29, 2014)

Have you tried fiber glass or kawool?

Phil


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 29, 2014)

Here's a ton of them but they're not cheap. I have used them many times for vacuum filtration.
https://www.google.com/search?q=glass+fiber+filter&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------

